# [SOLVED] syslog-ng duplicate log entry

## Proteus

Hi!

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the following error?

 *Quote:*   

> error: syslog-ng:16 duplicate log entry for /var/log/cron.log

 

I looked into syslog-ng.conf but I could find only one single entry for cron. Any ideas anyone?

----------

## ok

Could you post the syslog-ng.conf? 

Did you set ...; flags(final);?

----------

## Proteus

This is the syslog-ng.conf with comments and spaces stripped.

(I think it is completely unchanged.)

 *Quote:*   

> options {
> 
> 	chain_hostnames(off);
> 
> 	sync(0);
> ...

 

----------

## magic919

Error is from logrotate, not syslog-ng.

----------

## Proteus

Ok, thanks a lot everyone.

I found that there were 2 config files that included instructions how to rotate the "/var/log/cron.log" in "/etc/logrotate.d/".

"/etc/logrotate.d/dcron" and the other "/etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng".

I commented the "/etc/logrotate.d/dcron" out and hope that the problem is now fixed.

----------

